# Garden In The Dog Yard



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

OK, this may be a little on the weird side, but here goes. We've been using a side yard for our dogs to to their business for the last 14 years or so. Now that we are down to just two dogs, and soon to be just one (our oldest hasn't much time left), we've been considering using that yard for a garden spot. I know that dog waste isn't exactly safe for garden use, so my question is how long should I wait before I use the area for planting? Any suggestions?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would wait for a good freeze or two to kill off any Parasites. You might also try to cover the area with Horse Manure, straw, and allow the heat from the composting process to kill any parasites.


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> I would wait for a good freeze or two to kill off any Parasites. You might also try to cover the area with Horse Manure, straw, and allow the heat from the composting process to kill any parasites.


I fully agree. A season of heat in composting mode,and a season of hard freeze and I'd feel like it was OK.
I don't personally know about trace "drugs" from from domestic carnivore worming or shots or food additives though. It's online to research somewhere though. Hard line organic homesteaders won't "humanure" from any person who's on medications (separate outhouse).... 
We've had "ex" dog areas that I didn't plant for food but they sure got GREEN!!!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Rototill the site, water well, and solarize with clear, not black, plastic. After a few weeks take the plastic off, till and water again, replace the plastic. You want the soil to be a minimum of 160 degrees for a few days at least to kill parasites so check with a composting thermometer. It won't get that hot at depth so you'll have to till it to bring the deeper soil up. After sterilization, re-inoculate your soil microbiota with good quality compost. 

I wouldn't plant any root vegetables for a few years even with this treatment.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice, as I will definitely be putting it to use. Sorry it took so long for me to get back to this thread, I had an unplanned trip out of town.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken manure will work the hottest, I've seen it almost start alder sawdust on fire when the two are mixed. I use our dogs manure for compost because we feed them organic dog food and they use no drugs so parasites could be a possible problem but composting will take care of that. I've had over fifty cherry and apple trees start exceptionally good in that stuff.


----------

